# Fly by of my appartment



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

So yesterday Tom came by to help me catch a few holding African cichlids. What a chore as we had to empty the tank to do so . here is a flyby ( you can hear the plane at one point  )..
Kinda looks loike a Bomb went off in there ....
Welcome to my world


----------



## A.Tan (May 2, 2010)

I wish my wife would let me have more tanks!!!


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

lol all those rubbermaid bins full of fish werent there when i was there last week  what are those? something for the pond out back?


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

Mferko said:


> lol all those rubbermaid bins full of fish werent there when i was there last week  what are those? something for the pond out back?


Na no new fish...they have the synodontis's from the chuclid tank and a few others I had to sort out.They were hiding last time you were by .


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

A.Tan said:


> I wish my wife would let me have more tanks!!!


BE carefull what ya wish for ...at times it is a little overwelming ....I wish I had a 10 gallon gold fish tank sometimes .


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

fly by was right , great fly by sound effect too, sounded like the real thing lol
Some nice tanks you have!


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

Diztrbd1 said:


> fly by was right , great fly by sound effect too, sounded like the real thing lol
> Some nice tanks you have!


LOL ...it was the real thing ...there happened to be a plane on tv at the same time .....never even noticed till I down loaded and reviewed it ..so I left the soundtrack as is .
Have agreat day hope ya get a chance to drop by sometime in the near future.


----------



## 182 (Apr 21, 2010)

Holy _sh*t_. That's an impressive amount of water in your apartment! When are you holding the party?


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Wow! You have alot of tanks ^^. Nice tank set ups you got there .


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

samller aquarium!!


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Aquaman said:


> LOL ...it was the real thing ...there happened to be a plane on tv at the same time .....never even noticed till I down loaded and reviewed it ..so I left the soundtrack as is .
> Have agreat day hope ya get a chance to drop by sometime in the near future.


Lol thought it sounded pretty close, had to look out my window and make sure one wasn't about to crash lmao


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

Otter said:


> Holy _sh*t_. That's an impressive amount of water in your apartment! When are you holding the party?


It was today and you missed it ....no really ..see.....http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/aqua-lounge-7/group-get-togethers-5982/....:D...will willing to do private tours too .


clintgv said:


> Wow! You have alot of tanks ^^. Nice tank set ups you got there .


Thanks....


pisces said:


> samller aquarium!!


Yes but where would I put it .

Thanks guys n gals .


----------



## Crazy_NDN (Apr 21, 2010)

Love it bill!


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

eeeeee ! Talking about obsession 

Now I am worried that I might have caught the disease


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

That's an insane amount of tanks. I thought two in my bedroom was pushing it


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

it's not just that you have a lot of tanks, but you have a lot of great looking, healthy tanks. way cool.


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

Crazy_NDN said:


> Love it bill!


Thanks Earl 



gklaw said:


> eeeeee ! Talking about obsession
> 
> Now I am worried that I might have caught the disease


 What disease  ...Whos obsessed  am I going to need a restraining order..... I don't understand ....LOL



effox said:


> That's an insane amount of tanks. I thought two in my bedroom was pushing it


 Hey !! I got two in my bedroom also  ...had 4 once in there but was tiny bit to much....according to the girl friend .....sheesh women.... lol. .



Ursus sapien said:


> it's not just that you have a lot of tanks, but you have a lot of great looking, healthy tanks. way cool.


...Thank you kindly ..I honestly do not know why that is. I just feed em and water them thats it. Apparently I do real good with plants too according to Lisa ..yet I don't do much to them either .I hardly feed them and never water them . I had a few horse shoes on the chair in the kitchen I used to sit at but they have for some reason disappeared so it probably couldn't be them 

Thanks so much for the complements evry one .


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

Awesome flyby, pretty sweet timing for the plane on TV. Ursus sapien said it right, alot of great looking healthy tanks! 

Nicely done! I love that coffee table one in the the middle of your room.


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Bill the tanks look awesome.
the double stack is very impressive..
i expect that is what my place would look like minus the wife...lol


----------

